# Inversor de 12 o 24Vdc a 120 o 220Vac autorregulado



## rubenkku (Ene 1, 2016)

El siguiente inversor se puede adaptar en voltages de entrada, salida y potencia de salida en función del transformador que se use.
Para potencias superiores a 300W continuos solo hay que poner más MOSFET en paralelo.
El circuito puede manejar un transformador sin toma central, para ello se debe configurar un puente en H full-bridge que el oscilador es capaz de manejar a la perfección.
Asi pues este mismo circuito puede manejar voltajes de entrada desde 12 hasta 32V para mas voltios hay que poner otro tipo de mosfet.
Puede ajustarse perfectamente el voltaje de salida en funcion del trafo, y ajustarlo en un punto exacto con el potenciometro de 10K.
Con el potenciomentro de 100K podemos ajustar la frecuencia de salida desde unos 40Hz hasta los 70Hz aprox con la ayuda de un frecuencimetro u osciloscopio.
El circuito compensa la caida de voltaje en la salida en menos de 1 segundo cuando se conecta una carga. Para tiempos de respuesta mas rapida se puede jugar con el valor del condensador de 3.3uF.
El circuito es muy eficiente, solo consume unos 250 mA sin carga conectada (usando trafo de 500VA).
Tener en cuenta que la salida es onda modificada y esto puede traer algunos inconvenientes en ciertos aparatos que se alimenten directamente de 220V sin transformador, pero por lo general el 90% de los aparatos probados trabajan bien, luces, motores y todo tipo de fuentes de alimentación.
Tener en cuenta también que en el caso de usar potencias de mas de 300W continuos, al circuito se le debe añadir un termostato que salte para enfriar los mosfets con un ventilador.
Desde mi punto de vista el inversor mas sencillo y barato para montar en casa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2016)

el 7808 esa parte,no me cierra,
solo le falta el cargador de batería y relé o sistema de auto encendido
así queda automático


----------



## willyfv (Ene 2, 2016)

muy interesante el proyecto, este circuito podría servir para manejar una carga de 400 w con batería de 12 v de carro para obtener una salida de 120 V


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 2, 2016)

willyfv dijo:


> muy interesante el proyecto, este circuito podría servir para manejar una carga de 400 w con batería de 12 v de carro para obtener una salida de 120 V



Porsupuesto.

En el esquema del circuito se puede comprobar que se utilizan dos transformadores, el principal y otro mas pequeño de muy poca potencia, que sirve para reducir el alto voltaje a 12 voltios de nuevo, tomando una muestra proporcional de tal manera que el integrado pueda balancear el voltaje de salida, lo hace acortando o prolongando el tiempo de encendido de los mosfet.

Así pues, en tu caso, necesitas un transformador principal de 120V a 12V (o viceversa) con toma intermedia que soporte 400W/12V = 33,33 Amperios en el bobinado mas grueso. Comprueba el grosor de los cables, que deduzco que deberá ser de 3mm al menos.
Recuerda que para potencias superiores a 300W debes poner un ventilador de estos de PC silencioso para enfriar el inversor (con o sin termostato), lo puedes conectar a los 12v.

El trafo lo puedes reciclar de un SAI o UPS viejo (sistema de alimentación ininterrumpida)

Si el transformador que tienes es de 12V a 120V pero no tiene toma intermedia, es decir, solo dos bobinas, una el primario y otra el secundario. Entonces necesitas configurar un puente en H full bridge con 4 mosfets (buscar en google). Para manejar el puente en H tenemos ambas señales despues de ambas resistencias de 100 ohm, (ver diagrama).

Observar que el integrado SG3524 deja siempre un intervalo de tiempo en que ningun mosfet conduce (death time) entonces este circuito es capaz de manejar perfectamente un puente en half o full bridge, y consigo, casi cualquier tipo de transformador sólo cambiando la configuración de los mosfet.

Si el transfomador tiene toma intermedia, esto facilita las cosas y sólo necesitamos 2 mosfets que aguanten el amperaje que vamos a consumir. Si no la tiene, se usa un puente en H, si es necesario publicaré el circuito con puente en H mas adelante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el 7808 esa parte,no me cierra,
> solo le falta el cargador de batería y relé o sistema de auto encendido
> así queda automático


!Hola a todos , estoi de pleno acuerdo con Don Lemur ! , eso porque tengo dudas cuanto a la tensión de VGS ON de los dos transistores MosFet  si esa es realmente suficiente para lo correcto cerriamento del canal Dreno y Supridouro (RDS ON) 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Los BC337 + SG3524 deberían ir directamente a los 12 V


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola a todos , estoi de pleno acuerdo con Don Lemur ! , eso porque tengo dudas cuanto a la tensión de VGS ON de los dos transistores MosFet  si esa es realmente suficiente para lo correcto cerriamento del canal Dreno y Supridouro (RDS ON)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Los IRFZ44 van bien para baterias de 12V de plomo-acido, AGM, gel, etc.

Los 8V que salen del 7808 caen directamente sobre la puerta de los mosfet con una onda cuadrada desde 0V a 8V, a mi me trabajan perfectamente, el máximo voltaje de entrada testeado es de 15V con el inversor configurado tal cual esta el diagrama.

Decir que con solo dos transistores, en las pruebas, el inversor ha movido esto sin sufrir daños:

(con trafo reciclado de SAI de 500VA y dos IRFZ44)

- un microondas de 800W durante 30seg
- Un taladro de 600W durante varios minutos, sierras de calar, lijadoras etc.
- Una batidora de cocina de 750W muchas veces ya
- Un deshumidificador de 300W no funciono, no conseguia arrancar.
- El circuito de alumbrado de una vivienda entera perfectamente
- Todo tipo de ventiladores, sin problema
- Todo tipo de cargadores, fuentes ATX, adaptadores, ordenadores, televisores y todo tipo de aparatos que se alimentan a traves de transformador.
- El motor de una dremel funcionaba un tanto extraño a bajas revoluciones

Los mosfet no se calientan mucho porque en teoria no disipan potencia, pero tienen una pequeña resistencia que a mas amperaje se hace mas notable y asi empiezan a disipar, pero en general con un gran disipador y si es necesiario un pequeño ventilador, trabajan perfectamente.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los BC337 + SG3524 deberían ir directamente a los 12 V



La razon de usar aqui el 7808 es para que las fluctuaciones de voltaje de la bateria de una instalación solar no influyan de manera alguna en las señales que les llegan a los mosfet.

El voltaje de la bateria puede tener grandes variaciones por ejemplo al conectar un taladro al inversor y arrancarlo, el voltaje de la bateria puede caer hasta los 10V estando cargada, esas variaciones las filtra aqui el 7808 para que no afecten al oscilador ni a los mosfets


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Ummmm , tanto el integrado cómo los transistores pueden soportar unos 40 V.

Por otro lado , mayor voltaje de disparo en los gates *mejoraría la situación* , bajo voltaje empeora la cosa y recalienta innecesariamente los mosfets. Y no habría variaciones en las tensiones de salida

A lo sumo podrias protejer con un zener o varistor de 40 V y un diódo invertido la parte de bajo voltaje (≈12V)

 Hacé la prueba


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 2, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmm , tanto el integrado cómo los transistores pueden soportar unos 40 V.
> 
> Por otro lado , mayor voltaje de disparo en los gates *mejoraría la situación* , bajo voltaje empeora la cosa y recalienta innecesariamente los mosfets. Y no habría variaciones en las tensiones de salida
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo y quitando el 7808 funcionaria perfectamente.
De todas formas ya lo tengo montado asi.

En defensa del 7808 diré que,
proteje al oscilador de las consecuencias que pueda tener las variaciones de voltaje de bateria,
protejería al circuito contra la inversión de polaridad? esto no lo e probado.

En contra,
la resistencia de RDS ON es algo mayor a 8V que a 12V eso conlleva mayor disipación

Asi pues dejo al juicio de cada uno si usarlo o no


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo y quitando el 7808 funcionaria perfectamente.
> De todas formas ya lo tengo montado asi.
> 
> En defensa del 7808 diré que,
> ...



Descurpe caro Don rubenkku , pero NO hay como tener una tensión de 8 Voltios en los gates de los transistores MosFet una ves que esa tensión es fornida por los transistores BC337 que estan armados  en la configuración "seguidor de tensión " asi lo maximo teorico que pudemos tener es 7,3 Voltios (hay que restar lo VBE del transistor  ). 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe caro Don rubenkku , pero NO hay como tener una tensión de 8 Voltios en los gates de los transistores MosFet una ves que esa tensión es fornida por los transistores BC337 que estan armados  en la configuración "seguidor de tensión " asi lo maximo teorico que pudemos tener es 7,3 Voltios (hay que restar lo VBE del transistor  ).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por la aclaración Sr Daniel Lopes,

Ahora me estais haciendo dudar entre todos, segun se argumenta, la puerta del mosfet deberia polarizarse con los 12v directos de la bateria. Una razón es reducir la resistencia entre drenador surtidor al minimo. Yo estoy trabajando con el inversor polarizando los mosfet a 7,3V y me va bien. Pero veo acertado considerar que alimentar los mosfet con 7,3 es un problema de diseño, sería mejor 12V.

Una salución aqui seria conectar los colectores de los transistores NPN no a los 8V si no a la batería, dejando el 7808 tal cual esta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Peeeero , y siempre hay un pero  , los emisores tendrán 0,6V menos que la base


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

la hoja de datos del sg muestra esto 
dice que el voltaje mínimo de funcionamiento es de 8 volt 
el mismo ic ya los tiene adentro a los transistores,
pero no tiene una hoja de aplicación,de todos modos yo le conectaría con dos r de 47 hom directamente a los gates y una r de 10k a negativo/chasis 
algo asi (no de 1k como esta en el este esquema )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración Sr Daniel Lopes,
> 
> Ahora me estais haciendo dudar entre todos, segun se argumenta, la puerta del mosfet deberia polarizarse con los 12v directos de la bateria. Una razón es reducir la resistencia entre drenador surtidor al minimo. Yo estoy trabajando con el inversor polarizando los mosfet a 7,3V y me va bien. Pero veo acertado considerar que alimentar los mosfet con 7,3 es un problema de diseño, sería mejor 12V.
> 
> Una salución aqui seria conectar los colectores de los transistores NPN no a los 8V si no a la batería, dejando el 7808 tal cual esta.


Bueno , mismo que ustedes conecte los colectores de los transistores BC337 la tensión disponible en los emisores será sienpre  la tensión de base minus 0,7 Voltios (VBE del transistor)  .
Asi la salida aun es aumentar aun mas  la alimentación del CI "3524".
La idea de reduzir aun mas la resistencia entre Dreno y Surtidor cuando ese estas cerriado es mejorar la dissipación de lo transistor MosFet (reduzir lo cuanto possible esa) reduzindo su calientamento y mejorando lo rendimento del inversor  .
Una sugerencia es alimentar lo CI "3524" con 12 Voltios y enpleyar un driver en configuración "Toten Pole" ( PNP + NPN).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Y tiene razón el Lemur , el SG3524 *maneja directamente los Mosfets* , podrias mejorar muchisimo el diseño eliminando el regulador y los transistores drivers  BC337


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

hay están los dos transistores internos
ademas en las potencias de autos que usan ese ic les ponen r de 100Ω en gate 
y hasta 4 irfz44/34 por rama ,
todo a 12 volt


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 138504
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno por  ahora  mirando internamente a lo circuito del CI 3524 concluo que tenemos en realidad 6,6 Voltios maximos en los Gates dels transistores MosFet , eso porque debemos sumar los VBEs de los transistores internos a lo CI  mas de los transistores externos (BC337) 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

por eso digo,
quitar los transistores externos va a funcionar muy bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso digo,
> quitar los transistores externos va a funcionar muy bien


Y alimentar lo CI 3524 directamente con 12 Voltios , asi logramos un VGS teorico de 11,3Voltios  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 2, 2016)

De acuerdo me habéis convencido voy a reconfigurar el circuito.

Ya tenia hecho el pcb, que publicaré mas adelante para todo aquel que quiera replicar esta maravillosa y útil herramienta que es el inversor.

En cuanto tenga hechos y testeados los cambios que proponéis, subire todas las fotos, capturas de osciloscopio y el pcb.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

gracias por compartir Rubenkku


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2016)

Lo esperamos Rubenkku , ya que es interesante lo autoregulado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> De acuerdo me habéis convencido voy a reconfigurar el circuito.
> 
> Ya tenia hecho el pcb, que publicaré mas adelante para todo aquel que quiera replicar esta maravillosa y útil herramienta que es el inversor.
> 
> En cuanto tenga hechos y testeados los cambios que proponéis, subire todas las fotos, capturas de osciloscopio y el pcb.


Que bueno que tengas un osciloscopio disponible en las manos ,porque asi puedes verificar todo lo que fue discutido hasta la  ahora (VGS ON y VDS SAT)        
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 3, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo esperamos Rubenkku , ya que es interesante lo autoregulado



La verdad es que si, con otros inversores como el que usa el 4047 o el 4017 es muy dificil conseguir los 120 o 220V RMS, siempre serán mas o menos y depende mucho del transformador, aparte en estos inversores el voltaje baja mas y mas cuanto más pesada es la carga.

El SG3524 está diseñado a proposito para la tarea de regular el valor RMS del voltaje de salida, lo hace tomando una muestra en su pata nº1 y el integrado alarga el tiempo de encendido de los mosfets si el voltaje RMS cae y acorta los pulsos si sube. Así consigue que el voltaje se mantenga estable.

Esto ayuda a que los motores arranquen fuerte, como cuando estan conectados a la red y también a que no se aprecie un bajon o subidon en la intensidad de las luces conectadas al inversor.

Aparte casi cualquier transformador sirve, por ejemplo yo tengo un trafo de 12V a 285V y con este circuito consigo una salida de 220V rms, el inconveniente sería una onda de salida de peor calidad, pero la potencia de salida es la misma por tener la onda 220v RMS

Para el que no lo sepa, el valor RMS significa el valor medio (por decirlo asi) del voltaje que se obtiene de la onda de salida a lo largo de un período entero de ésta.

Si la onda de salida es sinusoidal el valor RMS = Voltaje máximo (pico de cresta) / raiz de 2

Pero en el caso de este inversor la onda de salida no es sinusoidal si no que es mas bien irregular, de tal manera que el voltaje RMS solo se puede determinar con un polímetro analógico, algunos digitales también podrían servir, pero siempre sera más preciso el analogico para las medidas RMS con ondas irregulares.



Aqui les dejo el cambio introducido para solucionar el problema de alimentar los mosfets con poco voltaje.

Intenté borrar el esquema original en el primer post pero no pude, asi que subo este otro.

El 7808 lo dejo para alimentar al led (y que brille siempre igual de fuerte) y al integrado, porque tengo manía que es mejor que su alimentación sea estabilizada, para evitar posibles cambios en la frecuencia de 50Hz del oscilador RC, aunque esto no he confirmado que realmente ocurra pero por norma general, si tienes un circuito oscilador RC la frecuencia va en función del voltaje de alimentación.

Sr. Daniel Lopes, sé que en esta configuración existe la caída de voltaje de los transistores pero desde mi punto de vista esto no afecta en gran medida, o almenos, mucho menos que antes alimentado la puerta con 6,6V, ahora son 11,3V

Tengo una pequeña duda y es si el 7808 protejeria el integrado ante una inversion de polaridad? Esa seria otra ventaja de usarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

diodo mejor para protejer invercion de polaridad,
el 7809 quizas se queme ante el eventual escenario 

PD:
7809 0 7912 le voy a poner cuando lo algún día lo arme,aunque se ve chiquito el esquema,no es dificil hacerle un pcb ,
si dispongo de tiempo hoy lo diseño y lo subo ,pero no prometo nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2016)

Hay una parte que no estás entendiendo , al alimentar el integrado con 9 V , las salidas 11 y 14 del integrado serán pulsos de 8,3V (9V - 0,7V) debido al transistor interno , y luego de los BC337 tendrás pulsos de 7,6V (8,3V - 0,7V)

Por eso se te sugiere alimentarlo directamente con los 12V y eliminar los BC337


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

haa no se vi ,pensé que ya los había quitado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Caro Don rubenkku entiendo perfectamente  tu preocupación con lo desplazamento de frequenzia del oscilador "R" y "C" proporcional a  las variaciones de alimentación del CI 3524  , pero si ustedes estudiar mejor la hoja de datos tecnicos dese CI ( o veer lo post #16)  veras que el ya contiene internamente un regulador de 5,0 Voltios ezactamente para evitar ese problema  lo que mas teme   .
Segundo : de nada adianta elevar mas aun la tensión de colector de un transistor NPN porque sienpre la tensión disponible en su emissor será la tensión de base minus su VBE (0,7 Voltios)   . 
Una dica : quite lo regulador 7808 (corto circuitando la entrada con salida) y los dos transistores BC337 (corto circuitando la base con emissor) que seguramente tu circuito funciona mejor aun   .  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 3, 2016)

Aqui dejo el tercer esquema y pienso que ya el definitivo, el diodo despues del interruptor es para protejer el circuito de una eventual inversion de polaridad. EL diodo provoca una caida de 0,7 pero prefiero que el inversor tenga proteccion contra inversion de polaridad, no dejarlo directo a los 12V (o -12V!)

Dejo también el circuito PCB con las correciones introducidas. Eliminados el 7808 y los BC337.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Lo diodo 1N4007 de protección del CI 3524 contra inversión de polaridad  que colocaste en serie con la alimentación del CI 3524 resta 0,7 Voltios de los 12 Voltios de la bateria   
Yo personalmente NO enpleyaria ese diodo  y si un fusible rapido en serie con lo polo positivo de la bateria , eso porque cuando la bateria es conectada ao revés por un equivoco los dos diodos que ya  estan conectados en paralelo con los dos transistores MosFet conduzen directamente granpeando la tensión en -0,7 voltios en relación a la masa o tierra , pero la curriente sube ao cielo ronpendo asi lo fusible rapido , ahora si quieres mas seguridad aun  enpleye un diodo de mas potenzia (decenas de amperios) despues de lo fusible rapido , donde lo catodo del diodo es conectado a lo estremo del fusible y anodo conectado a lo polo negativo de la bateria o masa del circuito  
Otra dica : Cuanto a lo capacitor electrolitico de 330 uF en paralelo con la bateria yo enpleyaria ao menos 4 capacitores de 4700uF X 25 Voltios en paralelo,  pero con polo positivo conectado directamente a lo Tap central del transformador de fuerça y polo negativo en la junción de los dos surtidores dels transistores MosFet.
Eso si debe ao facto que cuando la bateria si descarga su resistencia interna sube bajando la eficiencia del circuito , los capacitores de gran capacidad garantizan la baja resistencia para las  currientes "AC" que circulan en lo lado primario , asi cerriando lo circuito para masa mas  eficientemente   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

> CI 3524 resta 0,7 Voltios de los 12 Voltios de la bateria


la caída de tensión es insignificante, como alimenta el ic que ya tiene un regulador interno . no afecta a los mosfet
que ya están directo a la batería


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la caída de tensión es insignificante, como alimenta el ic que ya tiene un regulador interno . no afecta a los mosfet
> que ya están directo a la batería


!Sip , pero aun prefero tener un VGS de 11,3Voltios!   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 3, 2016)

Sr, Daniel Lopes, gracias por tus observaciones.

Me gusta mucho la manera que propones para proteccion de inversion de polaridad.
La tomaré en cuenta para otros circuitos.

Esos condensadores de 4700uF si los compras nuevos son caros. Y creo que no es un componente critico para el sistema. Sabrías explicarme exactamente el papel que jugarían en el circuito? Yo deduzco que son para evitar rapidas caidas de voltaje al aumentar los amperios. Pero este rol ya lo hace el propio integrado, aunque no de una forma tan instantanea como los condensadores. De todas formas el circuito va bien sin ellos.

Yo creo que estas decisiones ya forman parte de la persona que está desarollando el circuito.

Lo importante en este circuito es la configuración del SG3524 y la sencillez.

Este inversor es ROBUSTO SENCILLO Y BARATO, otros inverters baratos en el mercado están hechos con trafos de ferrita que se queman como la polvora. 

Este circuito pretende frabricar un inversor por menos de 20$ reciclando cualquier trafo (de hierro, no de ferrita) y que cualquier persona tenga acceso a la electricidad con una simple bateria de coche


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Bueno ,se que los capacitores electroliticos de alta capacidad son dispendiosos (caros $$ ) , pero desafortunadamente no hay un bueno plato de comida sin diñero ,  y como ya aclarado eses capacitores electroliticos son enpleyados para mejorar y mucho lo funcionamento del inbersor cuando la bateria si descarga , y eso es facilmente conprobable : conecte tu inbersor a una bateria ya descargada (10,5 Voltios por ejenplo) y funcione ese con carga normal en su salida AC , con auxilio de instrumentos (osciloscopio y polimetro ) avalie tu inbersor con y sin lo banco capacitivo y despues contenos por aca ( Foro) como te fue   
Los capacitores electroliticos garantizan una mejor circulación de curriente AC que hay en lo circuito primario , mejorando y mucho lo rendimento del inbersor.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

¿a que frecuencia esta trabajando el sg ?
yo no tengo ese ic en el taller para ir haciendo pruebas ,
cuando me toque comprar repuestos lo encargo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿a que frecuencia esta trabajando el sg ?
> yo no tengo ese ic en el taller para ir haciendo pruebas ,
> cuando me toque comprar repuestos lo encargo


Jo creo que directamente el la frequenzia de la RED local (50 o 60 Hz)
Miro ese "3524" muy semejante a lo arquiconocido "TL494" 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## willyfv (Ene 5, 2016)

seguiré muy de cerca este tema me interesa mucho puesto que tengo una incubadora de pollos y cuando se va la luz hasta por un día mmm se pierde la producción aunque es pequeña (70 huevos) pero se pierde algo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

usa lamparas de 12 volt y batería,así no perdés energía en  convertir a 220v
la batería te va a durar mas horas


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 5, 2016)

Este es el aspecto del inversor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> Este es el aspecto del inversor


!!Felicitaciones , te quedo muy bien la montagen, hermoso y prolijo !!   
?? Acaso probaste lo banco de capacitores electroliticos en los 12 Voltios que te reconmende ??
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 5, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Felicitaciones , te quedo muy bien , hermoso y prolijo !!
> ?? Acaso probaste lo banco de capacitores electroliticos en los 12 Voltios que te reconmende ??
> !Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hoy mismo le puse un 4700uF entre el tap central y el source de mosfets.(No sale en la foto). EL problema que dentro de la caja no hay sitio para más capacitores, espero que 1 haga un poco su trabajo 

Gracias por las felicitaciones ^^,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> Hoy mismo le puse un 4700uF entre el tap central y el source de mosfets.(No sale en la foto). EL problema que dentro de la caja no hay sitio para más capacitores, espero que 1 haga un poco su trabajo
> 
> Gracias por las felicitaciones ^^,


Por nada mi amigo , me encanta demasiado montagens artezanais (caseras) 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 5, 2016)

Aqui teneis algunas instantaneas tomadas con osciloscopio para pc.

Image1: Forma de la onda de salida, tomada en la salida del minitrafo de 220 a 9V con sonda reductora x10. El inversor está sin carga conectada

Image2: Igual que Image1 pero ahora hemos conectado un soldador de 30W al inverter.

Image3: Igual que Image1 pero con un ventilador de 60W conectado.

Image4: Tren de impulsos que llega al mosfetm estos pulsos se alargan o contraen el duty cicle para compensar la demanda de potencia (que hace bajar el voltaje) a la salida del inverter.
foto tomada en modo AC por eso no parece onda cuadrada, pero si lo es. 3V por division, sonda x1

Image5: Igual que image 4 pero ahora midiendo el otro mosfet en el otro canal del osciloscopio.


Como se puede observar, por cada pulso de mosfet, el trafo principal conduce en uno y otro sentido produciendo en la salida pulsos de 320v bastante llanos. Justo cuando el mosfet se interrumpe el trafo envia un pulso breve de -320V que a mi entender viene por BACK EMF pero como tiene una duración influye en el valor total RMS y por tanto tiene energia aprovechable.
Despues del pulso breve con signo contrario vienen unas pequeñas oscilaciones de vaiven, que supongo que vienen del transformador, o del efecto barkhausen?

Tenga la geometria que tenga la onda, el integrado siempre equilibra el valor RMS de ésta sobre el voltaje que hayamos ajustado, p.ej. 220V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Dejo aca una dica (que non estas nos libros , jajajaja) de como medir correctamente y com mas seguridad lo VDS Sat de un transistor MosFet ( pero tanbien sirve igualmente para transistores BJT o bipolares) cuando en operación normal ( comutando).
Con ese sensillo circuito "R" y "D" pudemos avanzar o mejor selecionar mucho mas aun la sensibilidad de la entrada vertical (V/cm)  en nuestro osciloscopio sin los  problemas de saturación o mismo incorrer en lo riesgo de dañar su entrada vertical , eso porque lo diodo  "D" granpea la tensión positiva en aproximadamente 0,7 Voltios     
Para majores tensiones de Dreno recomendo aumentar lo valor de "R" para unos 10Kohmios por questiones de seguridad del diodo "D" (1N4148) lo que puderia dañarlo por demasiada curriente 
!!! Desejo que esa dica sea de gran  utilidad a nuestros colegas de desahollo !!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## willyfv (Ene 6, 2016)

el-rey-julien antes los había pensado hacer con bombillos de 12 voltios pero tendría que modificar todo el sistema, agregar otro ventilador.
la incubadora trabaja con dos bombillos, motor de microonda para el volteo y un ventilador también de microondas todo a  de 110 voltios.


----------



## rubenkku (Ene 6, 2016)

willyfv dijo:


> el-rey-julien antes los había pensado hacer con bombillos de 12 voltios pero tendría que modificar todo el sistema, agregar otro ventilador.
> la incubadora trabaja con dos bombillos, motor de microonda para el volteo y un ventilador también de microondas todo a  de 110 voltios.



Hola willyfv claro que podrias hacerlo, con una bateria de coche el conjunto creo que te aguantaria 2 o 3 horas.

La forma más facil de hacer lo que quieres seria usar un cargador de baterias automatico, conectado siempre a una bateria de coche, la bateria al inversor, y alimentar a la incubadora con el inversor (vigila la temperatura de los mosfets y si es necesario le pones un ventilador).

Si tienes 2 contactores de 110V se puede hacer un sistema automatico que detecta cuando se va la luz de la red y enciende el inversor.


----------



## willyfv (Ene 7, 2016)

buen días ruben claro que se puede hacer con contactores, buscare los materiales y cual quier duda la haré saber. gracias


----------



## Trev (Mar 4, 2016)

rubenkku dijo:


> Hola willyfv claro que podrias hacerlo, con una bateria de coche el conjunto creo que te aguantaria 2 o 3 horas.
> 
> La forma más fácil de hacer lo que quieres seria usar un cargador de baterias automatico, conectado siempre a una bateria de coche, la bateria al inversor, y alimentar a la incubadora con el inversor (vigila la temperatura de los mosfets y si es necesario le pones un ventilador).
> 
> Si tienes 2 contactores de 110V se puede hacer un sistema automatico que detecta cuando se va la luz de la red y enciende el inversor.



Hola eso ya seria una UPS o SAI (y estaría buenísimo) esta muy bueno tu inversor lastima que no es simulable el sg3524 ni en multisim ni en proteus conocéis de algún programa que permita simularlo? ..
Otro tema a tener en cuenta con las baterías de coche: No están preparadas para este trabajo por que no soportan repetidos ciclos de descargas profundas ...seria mejor tener una batería solar de 200Ah para estos sistemas claro que salen una fortuna y uno hace lo que puede pero a una de esas le podremos sacar unos 15 A sin riesgo de reducir demasiado su esperanza de vida..si la batería de coche se descarga demasiado se daña (ya me paso!!!! ) asi que 15 A x 12 V nos da alrededor de 200W por batería si queremos 500 o 600 W por lo menos dos baterías en paralelo digo por que es una picardia arruinar prematuramente una batería de coche (de tu coche) salvo que el sistema sea para una emergencia esporádica. Saludos el circuito esta exelente y pienso armarlo con una batería solar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2016)

Trev dijo:
			
		

> las baterías de coche: No están preparadas para este trabajo por que no soportan repetidos ciclos de descargas profundas ..


¿y esas baterías de gel ,son de siclo profundo ?
¿si no son esas ,cuales son?
PD:
disculpen la pregunta


----------



## Trev (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola.. 

Esta información a mi me llego tarde que no te pase lo mismo.Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2016)

Trev dijo:


> Hola..
> 
> Esta información a mi me llego tarde que no te pase lo mismo.Salu2



¿ Y de que trata ?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 14, 2016)

Hola colegas. Si se puede colocar un aire acondicionado de 5000btu 5 amperios con el circuito?



Se tendria que colocar dos trasistores mas en paralelo. Si es conveniente alimentar dicha carga con este circuito?



Ya teniendo el trafo adecuado para esto y con una bateria Duncan para carro. Bueno gracias por la atencion que Jesus les bendiga


----------

